# new member



## souschef85 (Mar 19, 2012)

HEy peeps just want to say hi to yall ive been working out since highschool im now 27, in decent shape im 6'0,  190 lbs and looking to learn something from a few old schoolers in here... looking forward to reading yall threads


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------

